
Show HN: Mandelwave: A mandelbrot inverse spectrogram with Griffin-Lim algorithm - iryanbell
https://github.com/iRyanBell/mandelwave
======
Cadwhisker
Parts of that sound like it comes straight from 2001: A Space Odyssey.

